# Zarqawi killed and what does the media run



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

antiwar crap uke:

http://makeashorterlink.com/?S6741204D

they do everything they can to undermine any good news out of Iraq

We are winning :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I know why do they want to bring up all that crap? I believe this is a major stepping stone for the war in Iraq.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

All the major news such as FOX, MSNBC, CNN, CBS, NBC, and so on has nothing on except the death of Al-Zarqawi. All Yahoo News does is pick up stories from a few newspapers and re-post them. I don't think they are a representative of the main stream media news most people use as their daily news.

Something that is not being widely reported is there were enough intelligence gathered at the bomb site that resulted in 17 immediate raids being launched in the Baghdad area. The information he was carrying with him is just as important as his death in the sense that the terrorist organization now has to wonder who and where is next.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Just a little info from a site which reports many things you will never see in American news ... for whatever it's worth

-------------------------------------------------------------------

DEBKAfile Exclusive: Al Qaeda has already named Abdallah Bin Rashid al Baghdadi, head of its shura council in Iraq, as Abu Musab al Zarqawi's successor

June 8, 2006, 4:13 PM (GMT+02:00)

DEBKAfile's counter-terror sources reveal Western intelligence agencies dealing with terrorists in the region know nothing about the new man. Al Qaeda has already vowed to fight on after Zarqawi's death in a statement on its web site.

DEBKAfile discloses: Zarqawi's death leaves Wariya Arbili as the most senior al Qaeda player in Iraq. He is chief of al Qaeda's second largest affiliate in Iraq, Ansar al-Sunna, an organization which controls large tracts of the country - especially in parts of Kurdistan - with a foothold in Kirkuk and Mosul as well as Tal Afar to the north and sections of the Sunni triangle.

Earlier, DEBKAfile disclosed: Zarqawi's death leaves Wariya Arbili as the most senior al Qaeda player in Iraq. He is chief of al Qaeda's second largest affiliate in Iraq, Ansar al-Sunna, an organization which controls large tracts of the country - especially in parts of Kurdistan - with a foothold in Kirkuk and Mosul as well as Tal Afar to the north and sections of the Sunni triangle.

DEBKAfile's counter-terror sources reveal that a quarrel which flared recently between Arbili and Zarqawi led to Osama bin Laden naming a new worldwide operations chief with authority over both. He is an Iraqi from the north, known only by his nom de guerre, Abdulhadi al-Iraqi, and he replaces Abu Farj al-Libi who was captured by Pakistani forces.

Bin Laden's choice of an indigenous Iraqi ops chief pointed to the high importance the al Qaeda leader attaches to the Iraq warfront for the future of his organization. Abdulhadi now faces the urgent task of bringing order to al Qaeda's ranks, which are packed with foreign adherents, and Iraqi affiliates to avert a bloody power struggle among commanders.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bobm said:


> We are winning :beer:


We are? Now to take care of the million foaming at the mouth replacements! Hey Im glad we got him but I dont think this takes us closer to the goal line.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I would hate to be the next in line for that job. Might as well paint a target in him. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes we are winning, us and the Iraq people, slowly but surely.

How can anyone not see that?

The ones that say that hope we aren't.

The libs hate to see the success, they are mentally ill.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > We are winning :beer:
> ...


 So, are we losing? Things are not the best, but they are not as bad as the far left wants people to think. Is this the end? No, it is not, but I have to dissagree, this is another step to the goal line. Osama is out of the picture from now. I can't see how he has any command hidding in a cave. This is a serious blow to al-Qaida. To see this any other way is looking at things with blinders on.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Since Zarqawi was working independent of Osama and actually rebuffed all of Osama's calls to stop the killing of other Muslims I would doubt there is another person to fill his spot for the moment and probable won't be for some time. In my view Zarqawi was the big cheese if you will, that was calling the shots in the middle east with Osama being regulated to little more than a figure head living in a cave. If anything I suspect that Zarqawi was smart enough to plan ahead and have his successor already picked in the event something happened to him but it remains to be seen if that will have been any help since Al-Qaida is being dismantled brick by brick.

This is a lot bigger than most people realize. Far bigger than if Osama had been killed. Zarqawi was planning and doing the killing. Osama is hiding in a hole with no communications. Who do you want to get?

Personally I think the real insurgents, those of Iraqi birth will step in and take over the fighting, especially since they have no love for Al-Qaida anyway. This is good news for us for the Iraqi people themselves can step up and deal with the insurgents. I suspect our problem is going to be home grown terrorist in the future, such as those arrested in Canada last week. We shall see.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gohon I think Osama has some real good communications so I don;t think we should discount his ability to wreak havoc.

heres something funny :lol: :roll:

Some Democrats are so upset that Bush is getting some positive help from al-Zarqawi's death that they're actually claiming that the whole thing was nothing but a stunt. Congressman Pete Stark from California said that Bush had al-Zarqawi killed to cover for the deaths of civilians in Iraq and to boost his poll numbers. I guess we could laugh at Stark, if he wasn't so completely pathetic. :eyeroll:

If al-Zarqawi remains free Bush takes the heat for not being able to find him. If al-Zarqawi is killed, Bush takes the heat for trying to divert attention from his sagging poll numbers. :eyeroll:

*This just goes to show the depths to which Democrats and the left will sink to feed their hatred of George Bush .. hatred fueled by the election of 2000. *


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, I don't discount Osama for one moment. I just don't think he is pulling the strings as much as some think. But that is just a guess on my part.

I see where Dennis Kucinich jumped on the wagon with Stark. And to think we put these guys in position to make laws we have to live by..... Unbelievable.

I saw on a news conference this morning where a empty bone headed reporter wanted to know if we administered medical help to Zarqawi and was there attempts to save his life. In the next segment that question was repeated to a retired General who commented that this is a guy that cut the throats of Americans and is responsible of the death of thousands of innocent people. What we should have done was cover the rotten SOB with dirt and left him to rot at the bomb sight. You gotta love some of them old war horses.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I cant argue this one, their is no way that taking out these maggots is bad, scratch one badguy!! :sniper:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now some liberals say we need to investigate Zaraqawi's death. Some think he was shot when he was wounded, and the pictures were photoshoped. They also claim Bush knew where he was but didn't want to kill him because he was Bush's excuse for attacking Iraq. I thought they said there were no terrorists in Iraq. They also claim Bush killed him now to up his ratings. 
These extreme left bottom feeders have no shame. Good news for America is bad news for them. They care much less about America than them being in power, no doubt about it.
Arrogance clouds their judgment. They still can't except that they lost the last presidential election. They will do anything to get even. No matter how low Bush's ratings are the next election, I am convinced, will be another rejection of liberal ideas. Will they ever see the light?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

NO THEY WONT!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Woodpecker, In about two months its time to break out the flintlock musket, tie on a bloody bandana - Drum roll please GO PATS!!!! :beer: What ya gonna do when the flying Elvises go wild on you!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Everybody should enjoy this

http://www.break.com/index/baddayzarq.html

Poor guy


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey boys haven't been here in awhile. I havent read a post by MT on here I'll probably look and see if he "left" again whats he got now like 4000 posts with just over 95% of them being bull****? So anyways back to the topic It's about time we got him and ya I read that yahoo article this morning oddly enough. Yet we have to won the war but as Bobm said were winning we just gotta keep going.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MT is gone along with his predecessor T3


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Abdullah bin Rashid al-Baghdadi, Emir of the Iraqi insurgent umbrella Mujahideen Shura Council, vows the jihad will continue with greater force despite Zarqawi's death

June 17, 2006, 9:37 PM (GMT+02:00)

His 14-minute message to the "Islamic Ummah" was read out by video Friday night, June 16, by the Mujahideen Council spokesman Abu Ammar al-Dulaymi. DEBKAfile cited al-Baghdadi as new chief of al Qaeda in Iraq after the death of Abu Musab al Zarqawi on May 7. The taped message reinforces the impression that he has assumed his mantle as the new leader of al Qaeda in Iraq.

The audio features the image of Zarqawi from his April tape, his dead face and the logo of the Council (picture).

"Crusaders," Iranians and Shiites" are warned of an impending attack, made all the fiercer by Zarqawi's death. Abdullah Rashid declares: In the coming days, the so-called government (of Iraq) and the Crusaders' forces will see the truth in this, and will understand exactly what it means. There are attacks and battles between us in which they will taste the bitterness of killings and will drink from the cup of death, and will carry their defeat with them"

Al Baghdadi holds the dead al Qaeda leader up as a paragon. "His loss will not be a source of weakness. He will remain as the Mujahideen's symbol for bravery, steadiness, fighting and death&#8230;" His death will allow Muslims who hold back from jihad an opportunity to reevaluate their position. "The jihad," he vows, "will continue until Judgment Day".


----------



## Darkest Night (Jul 18, 2006)

The Democrats hate anything that shows Bush is a good president. And about Zarqawi being shot. I don't care, as long as he's dead. I heard one story that a soldier captured him, interrogated him then pushed him down and shot him. I say, good for that soldier. He did a good service to his country.

I know we're getting closer to Bin Laden. When was it we found his right hand man? Not to long ago. I'm not sure if we captured or killed him. I hope for the latter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't find a problem with Mohammed either. He didn't even want to start a religion, in actuality, he was a christian. (If you tell a muslim that, they'll deny it.) The Qur'an was just his diary, it doesn't mean anything.





> And about Zarqawi being shot. I don't care, as long as he's dead. I heard one story that a soldier captured him, interrogated him then pushed him down and shot him.


You should search for Militant Tiger like I recommended. He frequented far left wacked out web sites like Iraq Body Count, and would suck up those two ideas like a sponge. A good example of don't believe everything you read, and only half of what you see.


----------

